

‘Harry Potter’ Series to Be Sold as E-Books - mikecane
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2011/06/23/world/europe/AP-EU-Britain-Potter.html?pagewanted=print

======
mikecane
Given that these have been available illegitimately in e within hours after
publication, in multiple languages, worldwide, their sales will be very
interesting to see and provide ammo for one or the other side of the piracy
debate.

------
pwg
Alternate link, in case you hit the NYTimes paywall:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13889578>

